# Going pee while on the water



## macko2000 (Sep 22, 2015)

Has anyone ran in to issues whipping it out while on the water and peeing into a bottle or water? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Carry a Gatorade bottle.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

welldoya said:


> Carry a Gatorade bottle.






Just NOT a LIMEAID, and Keep it away from the cooler.....lol


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> Just NOT a LIMEAID, and Keep it away from the cooler.....lol



ahaha, as long as the other guys are at the front of the boat.. Usually I can just pee off the side of the boat, or the back of the boat.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I dont understand the question? Are you asking if I have issues with my stream?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Only if there's a lady aboard.

Otherwise go for it. Be polite and take a bucket of water and splash the gunnel or rinse the bucket.

Jim

PS... I'm okay with guys jumping in the water or squating over a bucket to go number 2. As long as they clean up after themselves and don't mind an embarrassing picture being taken as they sit in the bucket.

PPS... I always carry a roll of TP in the boat.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

If it burns you should probably get that looked at.


----------



## macko2000 (Sep 22, 2015)

Don't want to get fined for pulling my dick out. So that's the basis for the question 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Kneel and pee into a small bucket or out the scupper. Again wash it down with a bucket of water out the same scupper.

Jim


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn this water is cold....and deep!

Don't drag it too long, lotta oyster beds around here.

No structure here, just a mud bottom.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Just don't whip it out in front of the marine patrol.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

This is what Jim uses:


----------



## macko2000 (Sep 22, 2015)

That's pretty sweet, but I'm sure I would need a smaller version

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## macko2000 (Sep 22, 2015)

Go girl seems perfect lol. Thanks guys

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

Bait-bat/p-funnel. I like that haha! Does that further disorient the bait fish? 
True story - I once discreetly wet my hand in the water before peeing by the outboard, and as I zipped up my zipper I sprinkled a little water on my buddy who was sitting in the backseat. He dove right in!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> This is what Jim uses:


Meatgazer...

Jim


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Can't see that little bird in a nest when ya use the "go girl". 

Still got your cooler in the garage btw. Oysters started to stink so I duck taped it real tight.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

The FWC would need very powerful optics to make a case against me I'm afraid, especially in this cold weather.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Is this a 'For Real' post?

If so, two suggestions for you:

1st - Call Kaitlyn Jenner 
2nd- Don't forget the vag wipes

Oh, and pick up a package of those Peni Pads, so that you don't drip on your thong.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have shit in the ocean and pissed off the side of my boat when offshore. 
When you gotta go , you gotta . I'm not holding a liquid beer terd for nothing after a long evening at the florabama.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I love it when a buddy brings his woman on a offshore trip and then 2 hours later the woman asks if there is a toilet. I give her the bait bucket.


----------



## macko2000 (Sep 22, 2015)

That's what she gets for leaving the kitchen 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

This thread has a different perspective to those over 55 versus you young bucks.
You youngsters might live to miss the good ole days when your stream could clear any and all obstacles......


----------



## vince6o1 (Jun 1, 2015)

since were in kayak forum i assume we are talking about kayaks. in my ocean kayak i had a gatorade bottle or those gold peaks tea bottles. in my hobie right into the mirage drive. in the boat right off the transom and rinse with the raw water wash down


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

RMS said:


> This thread has a different perspective to those over 55 versus you young bucks.
> You youngsters might live to miss the good ole days when your stream could clear any and all obstacles......


I was invited on a trip a couple years ago with a PFF friend, his 10 year old daughter and 7 year old son.

After 8 hours or so the boy just had to go. He peed off the back, his sister was embarrassed, I and his Dad were just plain jealous. This 5'2" punk sent out a stream 10' high and 15' down range...

Youth is wasted on the young...

Jim


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

My bad on the yak thread high jack of my experience shitting in a bucket. I will do better in the future. I comment on what I see, and sometimes don't look at the location of the question. 
For the original question, I pee in a bottle all the time. Nothing wrong with it at all


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Youth is wasted on the young...

Jim[/QUOTE]

For damn sure!


----------



## Sean72 (Mar 31, 2015)

Best PFF thread in a long time! I'll add that you might want to be sure you are out of range of the webcams too. PCB Piers have controllable HD webcams on the end. An HD webcam range may be further than a cobia jig


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Dam, I gotta go now after reading this thread! lmao


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I usually just hang it over the side unless there are barricuda or mackeral around. Their teeth are just to danged sharp.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

sigh!! i have to rinse my feet off when done.


----------



## Nwalton321 (Nov 6, 2015)

I believe the tuna tank on the Jackson Big tuna was actually made for this reason.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sean72 said:


> Best PFF thread in a long time! I'll add that you might want to be sure you are out of range of the webcams too. PCB Piers have controllable HD webcams on the end. An HD webcam range may be further than a cobia jig


Screw that, give em the turkey neck for the 5 o'clock news surf report!


----------



## macko2000 (Sep 22, 2015)

Lmao

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Screw that, give em the turkey neck for the 5 o'clock news surf report!


Don't you mean "poult" neck

Jim


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

jim t said:


> Don't you mean "poult" neck
> 
> Jim


Got jokes at 2240? You MUST be overseas at your age:yes:

Shit, he added a picture.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Dammit Jim, that was funny!


----------



## macko2000 (Sep 22, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Heatstroke (Jan 2, 2016)

I just aim for a scupper hole...


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Heatstroke said:


> I just aim for a scupper hole...


That's what we do, post up in the corner, pee into the scupper, wash it down (aka flush) when done! :thumbup:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

jim t said:


> I was invited on a trip a couple years ago with a PFF friend, his 10 year old daughter and 7 year old son. After 8 hours or so the boy just had to go. He peed off the back, his sister was embarrassed, I and his Dad were just plain jealous. This 5'2" punk sent out a stream 10' high and 15' down range... Youth is wasted on the young... Jim


 you must be talking about Josh! That kid could pee over Mount Everest!


----------

